# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  ANADOLU-MEZOPOTAMYA İLİŞKİLERİ NASIL? 18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS	BİR YORUM YAPIN M.Ö.-3.-Biny

## anau

*ANADOLU-MEZOPOTAMYA İLİŞKİLERİ NASIL?**18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
M.Ö. 3. Binyıl Ortalarından İtibaren Anadolu-Mezopotamya İlişkileri ve Türk Krallığı
Daha önce de ifade ettiğimiz gibi, Eski Doğu üçgenini oluşturan üç medeniyet merkezinden Mısır ve Mezopotamya, M.Ö. 4. binyılın sonlarında, kendilerine has birer yazı icat ederek tarihi devirlere girdikleri halde, Anadolu yazıya ancak M.Ö. 2. binyıl başlarında kavuşabilmiştir. Buna rağmen, M.Ö. 3. binyılın son çeyreğinde (M.Ö. 2250‟lerden itibaren) Anadolu‟da neler olup bittiğini dolaylı olarak öğrenebiliyoruz. Zira, Mezopotamya da ki Sümer sitelerini teker teker yenerek Mezopotamyanın ilk siyasal birliğini sağlayan, ardından da İran, Anadolu ve Mısır gibi ülkelere seferler düzenleyerek Eskiçağın ilk sömürgeci imparatorluğu olmayı başaran Akkadlar, Anadolu üzerine düzenlemiş oldukları seferler hakkında bize ayrıntılı raporlar sunmaktadırlar. Bu raporlardan biri, Akkad imparatorlarından Naram-Sin‟in M.Ö. 2200‟lerde Anadolu‟ya yapmış olduğu askeri bir seferi anlatmaktadır. Şartamhari Metinleri adıyla anılan bu yazılı raporda, adı geçen Akkad imparatorunun Sedir Ormanları‟nı (Amanoslar) ve Gümüş Dağları‟nı (Toroslar) aşarak Anadoluya girdiği ve Hatti kralı Pampa‟nın önderliğindeki şehir devletinden oluşan Anadolu koalisyonuna karşı savaştığı anlatılır. Şartamhari metinlerinin Hattuşaş arşivinde ele geçirilen kopyasının (KBo III, 13 numaralı metin), ilk 7 satırı kırık olup, metin, 8. satırdan itibaren şöyle devam etmektedir:
8. Bana karşı bütün memleketler isyan ettiler.
9. GuŞua kralı Anmanailu, Pakki kralı Bumanailu
10. Ulluwi (Ullama) kralı Lupanailu, sonra. kralıinmipailu
11. Hatti kralı Pampa, Kaniş kralı Zipani.kralı Nur-Dagan
12. Amurru kralı Huwaruvaş, Paraşi kralı Tişenki
13. Armanu kralı Mudakina, Sedir dağları kralı İşgippu
14. Larak kralı Ur-Larak, Nikku kralı Ur-Banda
15. Türki kralı İlşu-Nail, KuŞaura kralı Tişkinki
16. Toplam 17 kral, ki onlar savaşa girdiler ve ben onları vurdum
17. Hurrilere karşı bütün orduyu seferber ettim ve sonra (tanrılara) şarap takdim ettim.
18. O zaman savaşçılarıma, binlerce düşman askeri hiç mukavemet etmedi.
Metnin çok bozuk olan arka yüzünde, geceleyin düşman karargahına bir baskın yapıldığı ve onların yenilgiye uğratıldığı anlatılmakta, alınan ganimetlerden eksik cümleler halinde bahsedilmektedir.
Görülüyor ki bu metin, Anadolu kökenli olmamakla beraber, Anadolu hakkında bilgi veren en eski yazılı vesikadır. Bu metinden anlaşıldığı kadarıyla, M.Ö. 3. binyılın sonlarında Anadolu‟da büyük bir devlet yoktu. Ancak, her şehirde küçük bir krallık hüküm sürmekte idi. Aralarında hakimiyet mücadelesi yaptıklarına şüphe olmayan bu şehir devletleri, dıştan gelen tehlikeler karşısında, içlerindeki en güçlü şehir kralının liderliği altında birleşerek, tek bir güç halinde mücadele etmesini de biliyorlardı. Gerçekten, bu vesikada da belirtildiği üzere, Akkad imparatoru Naram-Sin, 17 Anadolu kralının oluşturduğu koalisyona karşı savaşmış ve onları mağlup etmişti. Bu krallardan biri de metnin 15. satırında geçen Türki kralı İlşu-Nail‟di. Burada geçen Türki kelimesinin Türk olduğuna Şüphe olmadığı gibi, İlşu-Nail ismi de kulağa pek yabancı gelmemektedir.
Demek ki, günümüzden yaklaşık olarak 4200 yıl önce Anadolu‟da değişik ırklardan muhtelif kavimler yaşamakta olup, bunlardan biri de Asya kökenli Türk kavmi idi.
Öyle sanıyoruz ki, M.Ö. 3500lerde Sümer Türkleri Mezopotamya‟ya yerleşirken, muhtemelen aynı tarihlerde Kafkaslar üzerinden gelen bir başka Türk kütlesi de Doğu Anadolu‟ya yerleşerek burada bir Şehir devleti vücuda getirmişti ki, bu, yukarıda adı geçen Türki Krallığı idi. Ancak, M.Ö. 4. ve 3. binyıllarda Anadolu da yazı mevcut olmadığı için, bunların yaşantıları hakkında yeterince bilgi edinemiyoruz. Bereket versin ki, yukarıda sözü edilen çivi yazılı metin (KBo III, 13), hiç değilse M.Ö. 3. binyılın son çeyreğinden itibaren Anadolunun siyasal yaşantısına, bu arada dolaylı olarak Anadolu da ki Türk varlığına da ışık tutmaktadır.
Bu arada okuyucularımızın kafasında meydana gelmesi kaçınılmaz gibi görünen bir meseleye dikkatleri çekmek istiyoruz. Acaba, yukarıda tercümesini verdiğimiz çivi yazılı metnin 13. satırında geçen Armanu memleketinin, bugünkü Ermenilerle herhangi bir bağlantısı var mıdır? Gerçekten ilk bakışta, söz konusu metnin 13. satırında geçen Armanu memleketi kralının (Lugal Kur. Uru Ar-ma-nu), Ermeni kralı olduğu zannedilebilir. Fakat bu, doğru değildir. Çünkü Ermeniler, Doğu Anadolu bölgesine M.Ö. 6. yüzyılın başlarında, yani Urartu Devletinin yıkılmasından sonra gelmişlerdir. Öyle sanıyoruz ki onlar, M.Ö. 8. yüzyılda Anadolu‟da güçlü bir devlet kuran Friglerin akrabaları idiler. İki asra yakın kabileler halinde başıboş dolaştıktan sonra, Urartu Krallığının yıkılmasını fırsat bilerek, gelip onların topraklarına yerleşmişlerdi. Zira, Ermeni adına ilk defa M.Ö. 6. yüzyılda Pers kralı Dariusun kitabelerinde rastlanıyor. Ermeniler kendilerine hiçbir zaman Ermeni dememişler, bilakis kendilerini Haikh (Tekil olarak Hai-Hay) olarak adlandırmışlardır. Ermeni ismi tamamen Pers kralının, bölgenin adına izafeten uydurmuş olduğu bir isimdir. Çünkü bölgeye, M.Ö. 3. binyıldan itibaren Armanu ya da Armenia denilmekte idi. İşte Pers kralı, hegemonyası altında bulunan ve batıdan göçmen olarak gelen bu yabancılara, Armenia bölgesinde oturanlar anlamına Ermeniler ismini vermişti. Şu hususu da açıklığa kavuşturmakta fayda görüyoruz: Ermeniler, kendilerinden önce bu topraklar üzerinde oturmuş olan Urartuları (M.Ö. 9-6. yüzyıllar) ataları olarak göstermek istemektedirler. Halbuki, yapılan filolojik tetkikler neticesinde, Ermenilerin kullandığı dilin, Hint-Avrupa kökenli dillerden olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Buna karşılık Urartuların dili, M.Ö. 3. binyılda Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu bölgelerinde oturan Hurri kavminin diliyle akraba olup, Asya kökenli dillerdendir.
O halde, Ermenilerin böyle bir iddiada bulunmaları, tamamıyla yersiz ve yanlıştır. Çünkü, filolojik açıdan, böyle bir görüşün haklılığına asla imkan yoktur.
O halde Şunu rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz ki, Anadolu, 26 Ağustos 1071 de kazanılan Malazgirt Zaferinden sonra Türk yurdu olmuş değildir. Türkler, günümüzden yaklaşık 4200 yıl önce Anadolu ya yerleşerek, bu toprakları kendilerine yurt edinmişlerdir.
Şu noktayı da özellikle vurgulamak istiyoruz: Biz eğer Anadoluyu, Malazgirt Zaferinden sonra yurt edindiğimiz şeklindeki eski bilgileri durmadan tekrar eder ve binlerce yıldan beri bu toprakların bize ait olduğu gerçeğini görmezlikten gelirsek, Rumlar ve Ermeniler başta olmak üzere, pek çok Türk düşmanı ortaya çıkar ve bize: Mademki siz Anadolu‟ya sonradan geldiniz. O halde, geldiğiniz yere (Türkistan/Orta Asya) defolup gidin diyebilirler. Bu tür yanlışlıklara düşmemek için, tarihimizi çok iyi bilmemiz ve yeni araştırmaları mutlak surette gözden geçirmemiz icap etmektedir.
Prof. Dr. Ekrem Memiş
Türkler Ansiklopedisi Cilt-1

*

----------

